# Pictures and video of Marty's.... WIP



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is a "Work In Progress." Addititional pictures and a video taken at Marty & Carrie's 2008 Steamup will be added as soon as possible. 
JimC.

#1 Steve Stockham's K27 on the Highline.










#2 Jim Carter's ACC K4 going up to the highline.










#3 JJ's SD45s pull through the tank farm.










#4 JimC's DRGW SD45s approach the MLS bridge.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good shots Jim!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

K-4 looks great, got any clearer pictures?????


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great photos Jim. Post some more. I know you have a bunch.. lol 
tks again Noel *


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Nick, and Noel.... Thanks. I have many more detailed pictures of the K-4. 

The first video is put together. All it needs is the sound track added. The video is made up of about 300+ pictures. I will post tomorrow.

The second video is actually moving video, including some night running. It isn't started yet.

JimC.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Addititional pictures and a video taken at Marty & Carrie's 2008 Steamup will be added as soon as possible. 


Jim,

Looking forward to viewing them.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted a link to some more pictures, much easier to post there. 

You can just cut and paste to the link to see them. 

http://largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?pid=75557#p75557


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rgolding on 09/30/2008 5:54 AM


http://largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?pid=75557#p75557


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

More pictures, video still doesn't have audio track finished- hopefully, tonight.

#5 Mitch on the highline with his live Steamer.










#6 More detailed shot of Jim Carter's Accucraft K-4 for Nick S [and me].










#7 Left to right: Ron Teten, Jerry Barnes, and Ron Seneck, running at the Live Steam loop. Thanks to Jerry on help with IDs.]










#8 Jim Carter running the K-4 and Sierra cars Saturday night. 










#9 Marty's layout is as beautiful at night as in the daylight.










#10 Left to right: Kristi Edinger (Rodney's wife), Michael Barnes, Marty, & MAX take a break. Max was a lot of fun too.










More to come. I hope you enjoyed these. Please help with the names.

JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

On #7, far right (blue hat) and in #10, next to Marty in the middle (blue hat again).. I believe thats Ron Senek.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim,
Great lookin photos, boy that K-4 looks good streching its legs... now im going to have to dig mine out and run them a bit.
great job looks like eveyone had a great time lookin forward to the videos..
Nick


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
LOVED the night shot of the bridge, cool! The guys sitting with me on the steam track are Ron Teten, on the left of the pix(black T shirt) and Ron Seneck on the right of the pix. Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words.

The first video is finished and is available at YouTube.com. 
I just replaced this first one and it is a higher resolution copy. 

[The lower resolution copy linked several posts below also still works. ] 




s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzzPH0D14Jc" target="_blank">If you go to this link, and choose Marty's 2008 - higher resolution[/b] [/b] 

Now I can start on the second video which uses actual video. 

I hope you enjoy.

JimC.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

JIm 
It says that the video is no longer available. 
And the link does not work 
matt


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The video above is finished processing from YouTube. It is in higher resolution.
Sorry for the delay.

I just posted a another video to YouTube. It is finished processing already and should work. The first video link above Now Works in higher resolution. 
Thanks to the person that rated the lower resolution video first posted with 5 stars. Thanks to all of you that watched the LowRes video. That video has now been deleted in favor of the higher resolution video above.


JimC.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep trying Jim, you're close.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Jim,

You always do such a nice job covering things like this. I can't say enough how appreciative we are of the work you've done here as well as the video you made for our BBQ in 2006. It's always a pleasure to see the pics that everyone takes especially you and Stan.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a great photo spread! Thanks for sharing it Jim!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jim.C. ... That sure looks fantastic with this night seen you took.. This is great..................







Nice job.. *


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife, not into trains, was very impressed with the pictures of Max. I was wondering how he was doing with the crowds. He looks cool, calm and alert. His ears are standing up!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Max did fine at times ,then he liked to try to pull folks shorts down. So he got chained up during food times and when he got too carried away.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09/30/2008 9:25 PM
Max did fine at times ,then he liked to try to pull folks shorts down. So he got chained up during food times and when he got too carried away.


Marty, if you remember, we had the same problem with JJ the first couple of years and he has pretty well mellowed out. However, he did have his moments where I thought he was going to have to be chained up, but Bubba got him under control. ;-)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Max did fine at times ,then he liked to try to pull folks shorts down. 



And people wonder why I wear bibs


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool shots Jim sorry i missed ya. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft K-4 in action on Saturday. 

Video of JimC's brass Accucraft K-4, modified for battery RC operation at Marty Cozad's 2008 Batt/Steamup run. An Aristo smoke was installed w/ Phoenix 2k2 sound and Aristo TE in the tender. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeRH5oGza2Y


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat Jim, sounds/looks real. Didn't know it was brass-good deal, seems quite powerful. Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Video of the Banquet at Marty Cozad's 2008 Battery/SteamUp run. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIaBjYJQ-pY Link to YouTube URL




NOTE: The video was just uploaded to youtube. It may not be finished processing yet. I wanted to get it posted before leaving to teach my class at WSU. You might want to try the YouTube link first, to see if it is processed.[/b]

*There will be three more videos posted to this thread.*

Enjoy,

JimC.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Wish we could have been there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, we _did_ have a great time!! The food was quite good and the company was excellent! Jim, thanks for getting the video of the event!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep looks like every one is having a great time at the banquet. Sorry I had to miss it. Jim good shots of the loco at times running a tad fast. Its's not a slot car







Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RJD,*

Sorry I missed you on Friday. I was looking forward to meeting you. We all had a great time. Thanks for the compliment. 

As to the speedy train... maybe it is a little fast at times, BUT......

Pensey # 1361 was designed to run 80mph and the line was open. 

and... 

Over several videos I have posted and videos others have posted, it seems that YouTube often makes the video seem to run a little faster. On the original AVI file, although the K-4 runs fast at [three] points, it doesn't seem to be as fast as when seen on YouTube

Real reason...

I sped the K-4 up on several occasions simply to trip the Phoenix 2k2 [automatic voltage triggered] whistle. I need to program the whistle voltage a little lower. Incidentally, on my layout, due to the grades, the whistle seems to blow at lower speeds.

*Steve,*

Your K-27 will be in a future video. 

*All,*

Other videos to be completed are *"night running," * *"HedgeApple/RioGram Diesels," *and *"The People & Trains at Marty's."* Depending on the quantity of footage available, there might be a separate video of just the Live Steamers. 

JimC.



.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 10/02/2008 5:45 PM
Yep looks like every one is having a great time at the banquet. Sorry I had to miss it. Jim good shots of the loco at times running a tad fast. Its's not a slot car







Later RJD


It is too! The slot is just 45mm wide!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Jim,
Awsome video of the k-4, this is my 2nd favorate steam loco. great job looks like you had a lot of fun...
Nick


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Is the K4 live steam or electric with a great sound system and smoke generator.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Video of Marty Cozad's 2008 Battery/SteamUp, at Saturday night run. Photography by JJ and JC. 

YouTube URL:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPwOZvZn6Rc





I hope you enjoy. More videos of people and trains [not just mine] are coming.

JimC. 
The K-4 is a brass sparkie. I installed a TE and Phoenix 2k2 in the tender, and an Aristo smoke unit in the smokebox. The loco and tender w/batteries weigh between 25-27lbs.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh....keep 'em coming Jim!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The last video is now posted to YouTube. The video has lots of people and their trains. JJ is one of the STARs. There is even a scene of JJ, without his hat[/b] ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrDigNrdH5A Use the YouTube link and there is a higher resolution option.




Enjoy,

JimC.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, great video's enjoyed all. Thanks for all the time you spend editing and posted.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff Jim. Thanks so much for providing "MLS Network Coverage". 

Dang, ya got me all excited for next year....


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Jim,

I also say many thanks to you for bringing to us onlookers some of the events that you guys had at Marty's.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, Jim.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Brass ACC K-4 pulling 9 USAT streamliners across the magnificant MLS bridge.










JimC.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Jim,
Sweet Sweet Sweet, is all i can say








Nick...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shot Jim. Sorry I missed ya at the event. Later RJD


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

In picture # 10 that is not me


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,
Sorry about the misidentification. It is fixed.

Now Guys, who are the two on the left of picture #10?

JimC.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pic #10 Jim. I think that is Kristi Edinger (Rodney's wife) and Michael Barnes.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

In response to an Email I received, any still picture that was in the first video can be posted by request. 
Jim C.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jim, Could you post the picture of my Santafe E-8 B-unit that was in your video please ? I was to busy running it to get a good shot that you have of it. Thanks Rex
*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

REX,
Both of the pictures I used in the stills video were taken by Stan Cedarleaf, who graciously allowed me to use some of his photos. I don't think Stan would mind, so I will repost them here for you.



















Enjoy,
Jim C.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats is one of the good things about stills. You can study and see detail compared to a video. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex,
Here is a video capture [reason it's not as sharp] from the Sat.Sun. video.










The E8s were headed up the highline.
JimC.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 10/17/2008 6:18 PM
Rex,
Here is a video capture [reason it's not as sharp] from the Sat.Sun. video.










The E8s were headed up the highline.
JimC.



Wow Jim,
That is a great shot of Rexs E-8s he sure did a nice job on the B unit..








Nick...


----------

